# Form 790



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Filled in form EX18 for Residents register. To pay the €10.80 do we need to get the form 790 from the Foreigners office or can we download and pay beforehand.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jumar said:


> Filled in form EX18 for Residents register. To pay the €10.80 do we need to get the form 790 from the Foreigners office or can we download and pay beforehand.
> 
> Thanks


Usually they will give you the form there, after checking the EX18 & all your other documents. You then pop out to the bank - they'll tell you which one - pay & return to collect your green card/cert.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Usually they will give you the form there, after checking the EX18 & all your other documents. You then pop out to the bank - they'll tell you which one - pay & return to collect your green card/cert.



Thank you


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

As I discovered last year, my local Extranjeria in Torre del Mar has stopped giving out the Modelo 790 forms (doubtless as a money-saving measure). I was handed a slip of paper with details of the website where the form could be downloaded from, or advised that copies can be obtained from the photo/copy shop next door - at a cost, naturally. Rather than the multi-part Modelo 790 forms which you only have to complete once, in the shop you are given 3 photocopied forms which all have to be completed separately!


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

We've contacted our local office and we have to get the forms and pay for them at the bank and take them with us when we go to register. Don't know what h ppens if they refuse us!

As a dependent of my husband for health cover and proving money in the bank I presume we both fill in an EX18 and a form 790 ?


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Jumar said:


> We've contacted our local office and we have to get the forms and pay for them at the bank and take them with us when we go to register. Don't know what h ppens if they refuse us!
> 
> As a dependent of my husband for health cover and proving money in the bank I presume we both fill in an EX18 and a form 790 ?


Or do I need to fill in EX19?

Getting rather confused now!


----------

